
Why I Keep Secrets as a “Wannabe Inventor” - 6stringmerc
https://medium.com/@6StringMerc/why-i-keep-secrets-as-a-wannabe-inventor-cc06886147d3
======
vlehto
Patent. It costs about 10k. March to bank and negotiate it. That sum is
somewhat easy to earn if you fail, they have almost no risk.

Once you have "pending" you have your idea protected enough. Marketing should
start as soon as it's filed.

Nobody cares to copy as long as your patent is seen invaluable. If it's seen
as valuable, you can easily sell it to someone who will defend it. Or raise
funds to protect it yourself, as it's now reasonable investment.

I'm in the same boat and have been for few years now. It sucks and it will
continue sucking untill it's filed. I'm honestly scared.

~~~
6stringmerc
Thanks for responding, I appreciate it!

I've got a local support guy who caters to small timers and will file a full
one for $5k. His lookup fee is also very good for an individual like me. I can
afford it, at least for one device. I'm just on the fence about doing it
though, because it means I have to spend lots of time, energy, effort in
producing a prototype, getting it in front of markets I've identified, and
essentially becoming the CEO of a start-up.

The risk profile isn't very healthy for me, in that I'd be a lot more
comfortable signing away future income as a percentage than to have the
objective as a side project. You make a really excellent point about value
though - my consult with the patent attorney pointed out that if there's
merit, then 'cornering' the market for the device is really a good move if
there's a genuine plan and will to capitalize on it.

I do have a co-worker who has just finished patenting and is now marketing his
device, so I've got some guidance and support in that arena. Reluctance sucks.
But I guess the nice part about inventing something really clever - and patent
worthy - is knowing it'd be a real fluke if somebody else managed to invent
the same thing and file first haha!

